# What do AUstralians think of americans?



## weatherbill

I was curious if there was a certain feeling about Americans among the general population of AU


----------



## Wanderer

I'd not think it is something you can generalise on for there'll be many individual views based on experiences or how they view current global politics and the US influence on that.

Historically speaking, and from my own point of view here, I'd think that many Australians see something of associated values in how early America had to create its society through pioneers and immigration not that we needed a War of Independence and we can be thankful that did not happen here nor having a Civil War.

And then many Australians will forever never forget a level of fellowship through the WW2 conflict though there are also many of us who would not hold good views about the US involvement in Vietnam nor Iraq in more recent times but that is more the political side and we do have our own dills when it comes to politics and decisions that get made.

And I think it is also difficult to have all Americans in particular box or category for just like we have some Australians with values that we could well do without, likewise there'll be Americans.


----------



## capricorn_50

*what do aussies think of americans?*

I personally like them but don't love them. I don't like following in their footsteps & would rather do aussie things. I don't like those screeching americans like mary whoever in american idol or australian idol. We always race to turn the volume down!


----------



## Rico

capricorn_50 said:


> I personally like them but don't love them. I don't like following in their footsteps & would rather do aussie things. I don't like those screeching americans like mary whoever in american idol or australian idol. We always race to turn the volume down!


------
I d be more interested to go the land down under .


----------



## Benjamin

Personally, US is a big market for bussiness and also is a highly technical country, I love Iphone\Mac etc.But for politically, I don't lile folowing their step and do what they waht us to do.Australia is a huge country and could join the world wide political affairs ourselves


----------



## Boboa

I think it's a friendly feeling in general. I have heaps of American and Canadian mates working with me and we are good friends. 
There are good people and idiots on both sides anyway. Most of Americans I know fit perfectly into our groups so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## heather25098

so it seems like there is a negative impression among the Americans but they are very good and friendly people.


----------



## LiveSceneApp

From my experiences, Australians in general think highly of Americans. However, there are always exceptions.

Cheers,

Conrad


----------



## Nelly87

Now don't get me wrong - I am Dutch and I lived in Arizona for a while and I love the States, I honestly do. If I hadn't fallen in love with an Aussie, I might have dreamt of moving to Arizona someday. 

It all depends on individuals, for one. For as far as I know, if any population as a whole has one main opinion on a certain nationality, it's a bad thing - that's how nasty things happen (but maybe that's my European background thinking like that). Generally I feel divided opinion is the healthiest way and I think that's the case here. 

If you are aiming at anti-American sentiments (I am assuming that that's where your question came from, but maybe I am wrong) then all I can say is the US is very present in the news and world politics, and countries that get a lot of attention also get criticism, that is just how it is. I've talked to a few Aussies who generally perceive America as arrogant (probably especially because Australia and the US both started out as "colonies" but one is significantly more present in world politics than the other) and sometimes (because of some public figures that make it onto YouTube) ignorant. I have been told I "sound like a yank" (because of the time I spent there) but have never received any negative comments for it so there is no hate from what I can tell.

There'll always be people like that. There's plenty of people who see me (a Dutchie) coming from a mile away asking me where my weed is (I have not smoked weed ever in my life, but yes, it is legal in my homecountry, touche). 

I haven't seen any hate against Americans or strongly anti-American sentiment here. Nor much worshipping. From what I've experienced so far Australians are quite good about evaluating individuals as individuals, instead of grouping everyone of the same nationality into the same characterization. It's very healthy.


----------



## Boboa

Nelly87 said:


> Now don't get me wrong - I am Dutch and I lived in Arizona for a while and I love the States, I honestly do. If I hadn't fallen in love with an Aussie, I might have dreamt of moving to Arizona someday.
> 
> It all depends on individuals, for one. For as far as I know, if any population as a whole has one main opinion on a certain nationality, it's a bad thing - that's how nasty things happen (but maybe that's my European background thinking like that). Generally I feel divided opinion is the healthiest way and I think that's the case here.
> 
> If you are aiming at anti-American sentiments (I am assuming that that's where your question came from, but maybe I am wrong) then all I can say is the US is very present in the news and world politics, and countries that get a lot of attention also get criticism, that is just how it is. I've talked to a few Aussies who generally perceive America as arrogant (probably especially because Australia and the US both started out as "colonies" but one is significantly more present in world politics than the other) and sometimes (because of some public figures that make it onto YouTube) ignorant. I have been told I "sound like a yank" (because of the time I spent there) but have never received any negative comments for it so there is no hate from what I can tell.
> 
> There'll always be people like that. There's plenty of people who see me (a Dutchie) coming from a mile away asking me where my weed is (I have not smoked weed ever in my life, but yes, it is legal in my homecountry, touche).
> 
> I haven't seen any hate against Americans or strongly anti-American sentiment here. Nor much worshipping. From what I've experienced so far Australians are quite good about evaluating individuals as individuals, instead of grouping everyone of the same nationality into the same characterization. It's very healthy.


Lol so where do you hide your weed


----------

